# sell truch w/plow or not?



## saleen49 (Jan 31, 2005)

I plan to sell my 92 F-250 and 95 Western 7/6" pro-plow soon and am looking for opinions if it would be   better to remove the plow and sell it by it self or if i would get a better return if i sold it with the truck?


----------



## Ken1zk (Dec 19, 2004)

I would do a little research on what that truck is selling for without the plow, then find out what your plow is selling for used (same make and year). I would then list the truck for sale with a price for "with plow" and a price for "without plow".
Remember that the combination is worth about 300 to 400 dollars more then each piece separate since the plow install is done versus buying each item separate.
Good luck
Ken


----------



## saleen49 (Jan 31, 2005)

My thinking was that if i were shopping for a truck and saw one with a plow on it my assumption is to assume the truck is beat or used up and possibly most of the people looking for a plow already have a truck and don't want to pay new prices, KBB says my truck should be worth around 3k give or take and good used plows are hard to come by around here, mine was sandblasted and powdercoated a few years back and a new motor and pump was installed so i consider it to be in top shape, paid 1500 for it used, 

thanks


----------



## ohnomrbill (Apr 26, 2003)

All good thoughts, but if someone were looking to get into plowing (for either personal or business reasons) then buying a truck with a plow in good shape would be quicker (for them) and save the hassle of having to get it installed. Also, you'd have to remove the controls yourself - with no compensation for your effort.
BTW, I see you work at the Ford plant, I've got a Navy buddy who's worked their for about 25 yrs or so, lives over in Lansing. Say Hi to HGO if you know him. (I know, theres hundreds of guys at the plant, just a chance)


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

sell it as a package


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

Yeah sell as a package many people looking at older trucks know what they are doing. You can always see the tell tale signs that a plow was on a truck. What if they ask was it plowed with you would have to say yes and then they would depreciate it for wear and tear anyway. Some guys with multiple trucks might want backups and will pay a fair price for average condition truck.


----------



## motorider000 (Feb 5, 2005)

Email me a picture of this truck [email protected] i may be interested!


----------



## iowaplowboy (Nov 5, 2007)

I only bought the equipment BECAUSE it was a unit. It was SO cheap, really, so maybe that doesn't help you.

Paid $1750 for the Ford AND the plow. I knew the water pump was going, and the windshield was cracked, and the rear bumper is a patch. Used it all for me.

Honestly, though, when it comes to discussing / dealing price, you'd much rather deal with me than with my wife!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

god this post goes back two years ago


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

i bet you feel dum


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i dont were all subscribed to this


----------

